# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  قالي قرة عينك وانا ما عرفت شو ارد

## صبصب

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كثير منا يتعرض لمثل هاي المواقف يعني حد يقولك كلمة 
ويوم تبي ترد عليه تتلعثم بالكلام او ما نعرف شو نرد حتى لو تكون كلمة وحدة سنعة 

أمس بنتي الصغيرة كانت نايمة ببيت عمتها وأنا طول الليل ما 
ياني رقاد افكر ببنتي أول مرة تنام بعيد عني بس ﻹن عمتها طلبتها مني ما حبيت اردها واليوم ردت البيت اتصل ريلي 
وقالي قرة عينج بشوفة بنتج المهم انا تميت ساكتة ما عرفت شو ارد وجان انقعها ضححححك وآخر شي قلت اي والله 
ههههههههههههه بس استحيت من ريلي قلت الحين يقول عني هاي خبلة كككككككككككككك

يعني شو لازم اقول اذا حد قال قرة عينك 

وإذا تعرضتو لمثل هالمواقف اذكروها عشان نفيد ونستفيد

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## jameela200

اظن بشوفة نبيك  :Smile:   :15:

----------


## غزالة AD

ردي عليه قوليله "بويه نبيك"

----------


## صبصب

مشكورات خواتي وجزاكم الله خير
توني اعرف جي يردون 
اذكرو مواقف حصلت وياكم

----------


## ام طحنوون

انا يوم اتوهق في رد على اي عبارة .. تلقائي اقول تسلمين او تسلم خخخ 
ترقيعة

----------


## أم عذور

> انا يوم اتوهق في رد على اي عبارة .. تلقائي اقول تسلمين او تسلم خخخ 
> ترقيعة


نفسي هههههههههه

اذكر وحده فقيره كانت تقولي تبي بيزات وعندها عيال وجيه 
جان أقولها تسلمين  :18:

----------


## صبصب

> انا يوم اتوهق في رد على اي عبارة .. تلقائي اقول تسلمين او تسلم خخخ 
> ترقيعة


مرة اختي قالت حق خالتي تسلمين وردت هي على نفسها وقالت الله يسلمج ههههههه غلطت

----------


## صبصب

ام عذور موتيني ضحك هههههههههه
أتخيل شكل الحرمة يمكن انصدمت

----------


## غرووب 22

استغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليه

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

هههههههههههههههههههه مره بالعزا بعيد الشر عنكم يارب اجمعين ,,,, عظم الله اجركم 

رديت (((( وانتو من اهل الخير ))) الموقف صارله مدة طويله بس لين اليوم أتذكر ضحكت محد ركز علي غير اختى تقولي فيج رقاد فضحتينا ههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنت النور2009

أذكر مرة بنت خالتي كانوا عندنا ضيوف وهم طالعين يسلمون علينا وهي أونه تسلم وتقول شحالكم هههههههههههههه
نقعنا عليها كلنا ضحك حتى العرب تموا يضحكوووون وهي من الفشلة قامت تضحك ضحكة هستيرية ههههههههههه

----------


## دودوالحلوة

ههههههههههههه هالمواقف جد تضحك 
انا بشكل مستمر يوم اشوف حد اقول شخبارج او شخبارك و ارد على طول الحمدلله ربي يعافيج  :18:  :18: 

مدري شو السالفة الكلمة تطلع بروحها خصوصا ويا عمي ابو ريلي هههههههههههههه

----------


## ريم العسووله

> هههههههههههههههههههه مره بالعزا بعيد الشر عنكم يارب اجمعين ,,,, عظم الله اجركم 
> 
> رديت (((( وانتو من اهل الخير ))) الموقف صارله مدة طويله بس لين اليوم أتذكر ضحكت محد ركز علي غير اختى تقولي فيج رقاد فضحتينا ههههههههههههههههههه


هههههه

----------


## 2008 عرسي

> نفسي هههههههههه
> 
> اذكر وحده فقيره كانت تقولي تبي بيزات وعندها عيال وجيه 
> جان أقولها تسلمين


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه هههه

----------


## صبصب

> هههههههههههههههههههه مره بالعزا بعيد الشر عنكم يارب اجمعين ,,,, عظم الله اجركم 
> 
> رديت (((( وانتو من اهل الخير ))) الموقف صارله مدة طويله بس لين اليوم أتذكر ضحكت محد ركز علي غير اختى تقولي فيج رقاد فضحتينا ههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههه
زين محد انتبه غير اختج

----------


## صبصب

> أذكر مرة بنت خالتي كانوا عندنا ضيوف وهم طالعين يسلمون علينا وهي أونه تسلم وتقول شحالكم هههههههههههههه
> نقعنا عليها كلنا ضحك حتى العرب تموا يضحكوووون وهي من الفشلة قامت تضحك ضحكة هستيرية ههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## صبصب

> ههههههههههههه هالمواقف جد تضحك 
> انا بشكل مستمر يوم اشوف حد اقول شخبارج او شخبارك و ارد على طول الحمدلله ربي يعافيج 
> 
> مدري شو السالفة الكلمة تطلع بروحها خصوصا ويا عمي ابو ريلي هههههههههههههه


كككككككككككككك
حتى انا مرات يصير معاي جي

----------


## الــــدبـــــه

ههههههههههه
عادي ولد عمي من زمان ماشفته
ويوم جي صدفه تلاقيت معاه في بيت اخته قالي شحالج فلانه
رديت وعليكم السلام مع انه ماسلم اصلا على طول قال شحالج هههههههههههه

ارتبكت لأن يمكن اكثر عن 8 سنين مب شايفتنه  :18:

----------


## ام قلبين انا

> ههههههههههه
> عادي ولد عمي من زمان ماشفته
> ويوم جي صدفه تلاقيت معاه في بيت اخته قالي شحالج فلانه
> رديت وعليكم السلام مع انه ماسلم اصلا على طول قال شحالج هههههههههههه
> 
> ارتبكت لأن يمكن اكثر عن 8 سنين مب شايفتنه


بالعكس عادي انا دوووم جي مع هلي ادخل عليهم أقولهم اشحالكم يقولون وعليكم السلام. اوووونه يذكروني اسلم بالأول تلقينه جي فهمها

----------


## Yazi.90

هههههههههههههههههههههه ضحكتيني والله " اي والله "
انا صراحه لو ماعرفت ارد اعطي ابتسامه خفيفه و اسكت
او اني اقول تسلمين او شكراً

 :15:

----------


## الساحرة

ليش الرسميات ، مب شرط تردين على كل شي ، ، قولي حوارج الثاني 
يعني لما قال قرة عينج ببنتج 
قولي الي كان في نفسج ، قولي والله صدق مارقدت تميت افكر فيها 
انا غالبا ما ارد على التعليقات ، على طول اقول حواري اليديد ،

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

:18: 
مواقفكم حلوه ربي يعطيكم العافية. . :31:

----------


## 2008 عرسي

يبى لج اتابعين فريج هههه والا ترابعين لج جم حرمه عربية عيوز هههههههه

----------


## Fa.R

> ليش الرسميات ، مب شرط تردين على كل شي ، ، قولي حوارج الثاني 
> يعني لما قال قرة عينج ببنتج 
> قولي الي كان في نفسج ، قولي والله صدق مارقدت تميت افكر فيها 
> انا غالبا ما ارد على التعليقات ، على طول اقول حواري اليديد ،


نفسي !!

----------


## رباب حمدان

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## Cobon

عادي انا ابتكر حواري الخاص :15: 
و مرات يعلق علي و ع لهجتي وما يهمني  :18:  :18:  :18:  :18: 
لان طبيعة رمستي غير بسبة الدراسة و جي و الدوام فرمستي مخبقة وما اعرف ارد عدل 

اقوله ابويه تراني مواطنة ظهر و بطن لا تحاول و الجواز ازرق  :15:  و مختوم ب 20 دولة ههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## ليندااااا

صارت معي بعزا زوج عمتي الله يرحمه ويوسع قبره يارب 
جيت اعزي بنت عمتي بدل ما اقول يرحم فقيدكم قلت لها ما تفقدي غالي 
قامت ردت علي تسلمين  :24: 
انا ارتبكت بسرعة لانها كانت اول مرة ادخل عزا

----------


## غلآ نفسي

> صارت معي بعزا زوج عمتي الله يرحمه ويوسع قبره يارب 
> جيت اعزي بنت عمتي بدل ما اقول يرحم فقيدكم قلت لها ما تفقدي غالي 
> قامت ردت علي تسلمين 
> انا ارتبكت بسرعة لانها كانت اول مرة ادخل عزا


احس ردج في مكانه 

يعني المعنى ان شاء الله ما تفقدين غالي ثاني

----------


## احتاجك..

هههههه وايد يستوي هالموقف

----------


## Chunky Bunny

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ما شاالله عليكن الله يحفظكن

----------


## ماحد شراتي

راعيه الموضوع انتي عسل 

فترات يستويلج بلوك ما تعرفين شو تقولين ولا كيف تردين

----------


## قلب حموودي

ههههههههههه كل المواقف تضحك وأكثر شي اللي ردت اي والله قفطه أحس خخخخخ واللي قالت شخباركم للضيوف وهم مروحين هههههههه نقعت من الضحك على هالموقف 
وانا واايد تصير معاي ويوم يستوي اتم اطالع يمين يسار عسب اتأكد محد انتبه لي خخخخخ

----------

